# .223 & 9mm reloading supplies



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a friend that bought a ton of reloading supplies before he bought a reloader (he was using mine). And I think that he just got too busy to ever use the stuff, so he wants to sell it off.

Unfortunately I have no need for all the supplies because I have enough components on hand that I don't need any more.

If anyone is interested, make an offer:

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/52558183

Thanks!


----------

